# UK based fulfillment service



## jolafrancis (May 7, 2006)

Howdy peeps, i'm looking for a uk based company who can produce my sublimated one-off designs (t-shirts)and ship them off to supplied addresses at a reasonable price/cost.
Any takers?
Thanks


----------



## jolafrancis (May 7, 2006)

Ah wisdom seems to state that my tees dont have to be sublimated that a DTG system on cotton can suffice, and well at that.
Any DTG systems in the london area capable of producing my tees with 4 colour designs on them??


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

jolafrancis said:


> Ah wisdom seems to state that my tees dont have to be sublimated that a DTG system on cotton can suffice, and well at that.
> Any DTG systems in the london area capable of producing my tees with 4 colour designs on them??


You may want to contact a few of the DTG manufacturers to see if they have any machines sold in your area. I'm sure their customers wouldn't mind getting some free leads.


----------



## jolafrancis (May 7, 2006)

great idea
thanks


----------

